# Natty gainz are an absolute meme. Gymcels and environment copers on suicide watch



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

This guy has been training with an expert for 3-4 years.

He hasn'dt gotten ANY bigger. His muscles are more apparent, but that's 75% fat loss

JFL if you think you can beat your ecto genetics.

How is the gym even still a thing in 2019?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 22, 2019)

Only lazycels say gymcel is cope


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>




That's confounded with puberty


Goblin said:


> Only lazycels say gymcel is cope



Okay mate


----------



## jefferson (Oct 22, 2019)

Some people with good genetics can look decent naturally. Most will be forever dyel.


----------



## fobos (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>



not natty


----------



## karbo (Oct 22, 2019)

roids sound cool, until it fucks up ur hormones and u start growing a second dick 
stay natty boys


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

fobos said:


> not natty


strong cope


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

karbo said:


> roids sound cool, until it fucks up ur hormones and u start growing a second dick
> stay natty boys


Sure, but don't expect your body to change


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> Sure, but don't expect your body to change


https://looksmax.org/threads/one-of-the-most-legit-theories-in-psl-size-theory.47970/post-855838


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> strong cope


see first picture. 

this guy is getting NFL-caliber training. For several years.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> see first picture.
> 
> this guy is getting NFL-caliber training. For several years.


athlean X is not primarily strength coach

he's a physiotherapist and focuses on mobility and meme lifts a lot


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> athlean X is not primarily strength coach
> 
> he's a physiotherapist and focuses on mobility and meme lifts a lot



He has a room full of heavy things


cocainecowboy said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/one-of-the-most-legit-theories-in-psl-size-theory.47970/post-855838



He's wearing a shirt in pic 1, and flexing in pic 2


----------



## karbo (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> Sure, but don't expect your body to change


ur a faggot if u genuinely think its not possible to see significant results without roids  
gl getting on roids, and having a heart attack at 23
but atleast you can achieve this body like this kid did at 15 look how defined those cheekbones are at such low bf


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 22, 2019)

He’s low T as fuck. Natty gains vary so much from individual to individual. Every person has different amounts of androgen receptors in muscles, different endocrine homeostasis....


----------



## Eskimo (Oct 22, 2019)

it just so happens that every gym transformation is some fucking guy that just so happens to have a good genetic base for lifting weights


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

karbo said:


> ur a faggot if u genuinely think its not possible to see significant results without roids
> gl getting on roids, and having a heart attack at 23
> but atleast you can achieve this body like this kid did at 15 look how defined those cheekbones are at such low bf
> 
> ...



That guy's a manlet. Tons of manlets are bulky.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> He has a room full of heavy things


doesnt matter. he overemphasizes form and technique to the point volume/intensity suffers. he appeals for the average couch potato thats gonna visit the gym for 1 month and strictly leaves 45 minutes mark each time. just because this jessie guy didnt eat and train properly for 3 years it doesnt represent whats achieveable natty. he likely has bottom tier genetics on top of all these


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> doesnt matter. he overemphasizes form and technique to the point volume/intensity suffers. he appeals for the average couch potato thats gonna visit the gym for 1 month and strictly leaves 45 minutes mark each time. just because this jessie guy didnt eat and train properly for 3 years it doesnt represent whats achieveable natty. he likely has bottom tier genetics on top of all these



Cope and suicide watch


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> Cope and suicide watch


i dont need either bcuz i built close to 20kg muscle naturally in a year


----------



## DidntRead (Oct 22, 2019)

Brutal
At least I can cope with bloatmaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Oct 22, 2019)

It all comes down to genetics. Even professional bodybuilders can't win competitions if their genetic is not good.


----------



## jefferson (Oct 22, 2019)

karbo said:


> roids sound cool, until it fucks up ur hormones and u start growing a second dick
> stay natty boys


Dude I'd be stoked if I started growing a second dick. Twice the fun


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 22, 2019)

Jesse actually has an issue with his body, I forgot what it is but watch this vid if interested he says it somewhere in the middle.




cocainecowboy said:


>



Lmao at falling for the "Natural transformation" meme


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i dont need either bcuz i built close to 20kg muscle naturally in a year


20kg muscle naturally in a year is nearly fucking impossible. thats a mix between muscle fat and water


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 22, 2019)

You wont make any gains after the first 9 months or so natty, thats your genetic limit


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 22, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> You wont make any gains after the first 9 months or so natty, thats your genetic limit


cant tell if ur trolling or not but thats some aspergers shit right there if ur not


----------



## SikKunt (Oct 22, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> 20kg muscle naturally in a year is nearly fucking impossible. thats a mix between muscle fat and water


He said before he didn't gain any fat in that period


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> 20kg muscle naturally in a year is nearly fucking impossible. thats a mix between muscle fat and water


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> View attachment 143503
> 
> 
> This guy has been training with an expert for 3-4 years.
> ...


I have trained in gym for years without gaining any muscle because of my low-T genetics... luckily I discovered SARMs


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 22, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> He said before he didn't gain any fat in that period


i went from no abs no definition 6'3 135lbs to 175 shredded in my first year training. it may look like all i gained was lean muscle but thats not true, fat was most definitely gained.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> 20kg muscle naturally in a year is nearly fucking impossible. thats a mix between muscle fat and water


not fat bcuz im objectively leaner (smaller belly, manboobs, fat from cheeks gone) maybe water

the number is just excaberated due to 6'7" height and frame. but im objectively 20kg heavier now while being objectively leaner, so idk what to make of that




this pre gymcelling or when i was doing it for like a month, cant remember


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Oct 22, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> 20kg muscle naturally in a year is nearly fucking impossible. thats a mix between muscle fat and water


Nah he just has never top tier genetics probably


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 22, 2019)

eyes said:


> Nah he just has never top tier genetics probably


no bro, u do not know what 20kg of muscle looks like. he has made very good gains yes but 20kg of muscle is an insane amount


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> no bro, u do not know what 20kg of muscle looks like. he has made very good gains yes but 20kg of muscle is an insane amount


i mean i have no incentive to lie. i went from 137kg to 95kg initially. i was skinny fat at this point with very thin arms, but man tits and boobs and lot of face fat. i went from 95kg to 115kg in span of 1 year (bit more like 1 year 2 months) while losing fat from my face, tits, belly and love handles. im not arguing thats all pure raw muscle but for sure it is not fat as my priority is/has always been fat loss. this is why i never bulked/ate in srs kcal surplus. so unless my skeletal structure somehow grew most of it is muscle and some water. but id assume at least 15kg of pure muscle


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 22, 2019)

He probably doesn't even work as hard as he should.

The biggest cope on the gym culture right now is that "You don't need to be sore for the muscles to grow"

FUCKING COPE! The time when I had my best gains was when I worked out so hard that once I made a leg training on one day and I just felt all the pain in the muscles TWO DAYS AFTER! And it lasted for 3-4 days


----------



## jefferson (Oct 22, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> He probably doesn't even work as hard as he should.
> 
> The biggest cope on the gym culture right now is that "You don't need to be sore for the muscles to grow"
> 
> FUCKING COPE! The time when I had my best gains was when I worked out so hard that once I made a leg training on one day and I just felt all the pain in the muscles TWO DAYS AFTER! And it lasted for 3-4 days


Even on roids I barely grow if I'm not getting sore after workouts. With the exception of my shoulders, they grow no matter what.


----------



## Titbot (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> View attachment 143503
> 
> 
> This guy has been training with an expert for 3-4 years.
> ...


Cope he has an 8 pack And his arms have gotten bigger. He’s training with one of the best. Lean dry gains don’t make you blow up unless you on juice. He doesn’t even bulk


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 22, 2019)

karbo said:


> ur a faggot if u genuinely think its not possible to see significant results without roids
> gl getting on roids, and having a heart attack at 23
> but atleast you can achieve this body like this kid did at 15 look how defined those cheekbones are at such low bf
> 
> ...


that musle insertions, his body is big but ugly


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

Swallow the redpill guys

Gainz are a meme


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>



Face reveal?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Face reveal?


what do you mean? i'm not him if thats what u asking


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> what do you mean? i'm not him if thats what u asking


Im jk. I saw ur thread on ur transformation. Good gains for someone who is 6’7. You ever considered roids? You could be a legit monster if ur actually 6’7


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Im jk. I saw ur thread on ur transformation. Good gains for someone who is 6’7. You ever considered roids? You could be a legit monster if ur actually 6’7


yeah i considered roids and did research and decided not to. in short term(1-2 years) it would be worth it but even 5 years down the line i would be already regretting, so i will just keep following my natty dreams. i seem to respond to training well too


----------



## Mateusz74 (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yeah i considered roids and did research and decided not to. in short term(1-2 years) it would be worth it but even 5 years down the line i would be already regretting, so i will just keep following my natty dreams. i seem to respond to training well too


Yeah if u can make decent gains natty then go for it. Mk677 is good for hyperplasia when u reach the late intermediate stage or early advanced stage since gains slow down a lot from there. However it does have side effects too so look into it


cocainecowboy said:


> yeah i considered roids and did research and decided not to. in short term(1-2 years) it would be worth it but even 5 years down the line i would be already regretting, so i will just keep following my natty dreams. i seem to respond to training well too


What are ur numbers on the big 3 right now?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i mean i have no incentive to lie. i went from 137kg to 95kg initially. i was skinny fat at this point with very thin arms, but man tits and boobs and lot of face fat. i went from 95kg to 115kg in span of 1 year (bit more like 1 year 2 months) while losing fat from my face, tits, belly and love handles. im not arguing thats all pure raw muscle but for sure it is not fat as my priority is/has always been fat loss. this is why i never bulked/ate in srs kcal surplus. so unless my skeletal structure somehow grew most of it is muscle and some water. but id assume at least 15kg of pure muscle


dm me a body pic bro srs


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> natty dreams


need more tofu


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> What are ur numbers on the big 3 right now?


105kg bench, 202,5kg deadlift, 160kg squat (i dont squat too much) and 65kg OHP


----------



## Cleftcel (Oct 22, 2019)

I hate being a fuckin ectomorph


----------



## Effortless (Oct 22, 2019)

You can make insane gains, its just that most of you cope because you're so fucking lazy. 

I went from skinny fuck to ripped in my first year and looked even better in the second year. 

Even if you don't have top tier genetics for gymcelling you should stop being lazy and just exercise for your health.


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

Effortless said:


> Even if you don't have top tier genetics for gymcelling you should stop being lazy and just exercise for your health.



i have no issue with this concept


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

K


cocainecowboy said:


>



This nigga op really using some trash framed physiotherapist to disprove this


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> K
> 
> This negro op really using some trash framed physiotherapist to disprove this



JFL, i don't know who copes harder, gymcels or people who swear chicago pizza is great...you just didn't go to the right restaurant, on the right night, at the right hour

keep coping


----------



## Effortless (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> i have no issue with this concept



You don't even have to go super hard and super strict. 

I lifted bitch weights and still ended up with probably the best natty physique here. 

You just have to put in work, its rewarding. You will feel better in every single way.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> JFL, i don't know who copes harder, gymcels or people who swear chicago pizza is great...you just didn't go to the right restaurant, on the right night, at the right hour
> 
> keep coping


Keep crying for me framecel


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> K
> 
> This negro op really using some trash framed physiotherapist to disprove this


i really dont understand the anti-natty gymcel movement

whats the point really?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>



how ? he seemed to have narrow shoulders


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Keep crying for me framecel



He lifted heavy things in a physical therapists office.

You're supposed to lift heavy things while surrounded manlets and baldies


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i really dont understand the anti-natty gymcel movement
> 
> whats the point really?


Point


cocainecowboy said:


> i really dont understand the anti-natty gymcel movement
> 
> whats the point really?


Idk tbh. Probably cope against gymcelling in general. Basically they say you cant have muscle or body without roids so they say whats the point and just abandon the gym or working out


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> 105kg bench, 202,5kg deadlift, 160kg squat (i dont squat too much) and 65kg OHP


Jesus fucking christ bro, that's more than double my Deadlift...


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Point
> 
> Idk tbh. Probably cope against gymcelling in general. Basically they say you cant have muscle or body without roids so they say whats the point and just abandon the gym or working out


Nah, mate

I go to the gym every day. 

I just think natty gainz are fake and gay


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

streege said:


> how ? he seemed to have narrow shoulders


its called shoulder gains


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> its called shoulder gains


lifefuel then i need to start asap mine is even way bigger


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>



Lol if you believe that was natty


streege said:


> lifefuel then i need to start asap mine is even way bigger


Will never reach that level without roids


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Lol if you believe that was natty
> 
> Will never reach that level without roids


Doesnt matter if it was natty its natty achievable


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 22, 2019)

Natty gymceling is a fucking meme and i say this as someone who's currently on steroids jfl if you think you'll build an impressive aesthetic physique without anabolic steroids


FatJattMofo said:


> Doesnt matter if it was natty its natty achievable


Natty achievable my ass lol not with that low body fat and popping delts and traps


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Natty gymceling is a fucking meme and i say this as someone who's currently on steroids jfl if you think you'll build an impressive aesthetic physique without anabolic steroids
> 
> Natty achievable my ass lol not with that low body fat and popping delts and traps


Yea. Natyy achievable. Maybe not such a bodyfat bit the shoulders are


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Doesnt matter if it was natty its natty achievable


jfl. get raped


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Lol if you believe that was natty


lol its natty as fuck. if u think this is not natty then you have no idea whats naturally achieveable. his entire progress and musculature screams of being natty lol


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> jfl. get raped


Imma rape you in a sec bruv


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Yea. Natyy achievable. Maybe not such a bodyfat bit the shoulders are


Lol younre so clueless but hey stay in the dark taking steroids is the best decision i made in my life


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Lol younre so clueless but hey stay in the dark taking steroids is the best decision i made in my life


"Clueless" jfl.

You are unaware of how different frames exist


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Imma rape you in a sec bruv


oh behave


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> oh behave


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> lol its natty as fuck. if u think this is not natty then you have no idea whats naturally achieveable. his entire progress and musculature screams of being natty lol


Not even close to being achievable naturally i am currently on roids and was natty before and the difference is insane i am saving you time and energy if you want a physique anywhere close to that you'll have to pin and i'll challenge you to reach that level naturally i'll wait when you do pm if your physique is anywhere close to that(low body fat/popping delts and traps/muscle density)


FatJattMofo said:


> "Clueless" jfl.
> 
> You are unaware of how different frames exist


Lol stay in the dark and lift natty and stay mediocre lol


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Not even close to being achievable naturally i am currently on roids and was natty before and the difference is insane i am saving you time and energy if you want a physique anywhere close to that you'll have to pin and i'll challenge you to reach that level naturally i'll wait when you do pm if your physique is anywhere close to that(low body fat/popping delts and traps/muscle density)
> 
> Lol stay in the dark and lift natty and stay mediocre lol


Im not even planning on staying natty. Im just talking sense


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 22, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Even on roids I barely grow if I'm not getting sore after workouts. With the exception of my shoulders, they grow no matter what.


You have to work hard on steroids or you won't get the desirable results i am a juicer and i know what i am talking about


----------



## Effortless (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Idk tbh. Probably cope against gymcelling in general. Basically they say you cant have muscle or body without roids so they say whats the point and just abandon the gym or working out



THIS, I hate when people on here talk shit when they haven't even tried do the thing they say that don't work or they give up half way through. Such a bitch mind set. 😡 

 


I went from a skinny rat to ripped with 2 years MAX using bitch weights too.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Im not even planning on staying natty. Im just talking sense


No you're talking out of your ass natty limit is so mediocre but you have been brain washed by fake natties


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 22, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> No you're talking out of your ass natty limit is so mediocre but you have been brain washed by fake natties


Jfl you are unaware so much.
David laid wasnt even that big
His shoulders (width) arenatty achievable 
.

His muscle mass is natty achievable.

His body fat is probbaly close too


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

Reminder: 3 years of lifting heavy things, under the guidance of a man who proports to know how to lift heavy things:


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> Reminder: 3 years of lifting heavy things, under the guidance of a man who proports to know how to lift heavy things:
> 
> View attachment 143614








i guess you also believe he's steroid user


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 143629
> 
> 
> i guess you also believe he's steroid user



Maybe he started out with a good build. I never said I don't believe in genetics


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

currymax said:


> Maybe he started out with a good build. I never said I don't believe in genetics


you bring an example of shitty genetics and frame and say "natty gymcel brings this to you"

i bring you someone with good genetics and you say it doesnt matter because he has good genetics

do you see the logical error


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> you bring an example of shitty genetics and frame and say "natty gymcel brings this to you"
> 
> i bring you someone with good genetics and you say it doesnt matter because he has good genetics
> 
> do you see the logical error



No, it isn't. I have a before and after. You just have an "after".


----------



## jefferson (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 143629
> 
> 
> i guess you also believe he's steroid user


 <- leaner yet not getting dwarfed by bradly martin who is like 260 pounds juiced to the gills.

I would say he uses very low dose steroids year round. Possible 150mg test/wk and 300mg primo/wk or something along those lines.

Once you've juiced and witnessed the way your body transforms you can see other juicers. Those shoulders aren't natural, constantly staying that lean and full at the same time isn't either.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 22, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> Jfl you are unaware so much.
> David laid wasnt even that big
> His shoulders (width) arenatty achievable
> .
> ...


Ok pal stay in the dark lol


jefferson said:


> <- leaner yet not getting dwarfed by bradly martin who is like 260 pounds juiced to the gills.
> 
> I would say he uses very low dose steroids year round. Possible 150mg test/wk and 300mg primo/wk or something along those lines.
> 
> Once you've juiced and witnessed the way your body transforms you can see other juicers. Those shoulders aren't natural, constantly staying that lean and full at the same time isn't either.



Yap you can spot them from a mile once you become a juicer yourself he's maybe on high trt or some sarms


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 22, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Not even close to being achievable naturally i am currently on roids and was natty before and the difference is insane i am saving you time and energy if you want a physique anywhere close to that you'll have to pin and i'll challenge you to reach that level naturally i'll wait when you do pm if your physique is anywhere close to that(low body fat/popping delts and traps/muscle density)
> 
> Lol stay in the dark and lift natty and stay mediocre lol


These natties are fucking delusional.

To get an idea of the real natural limit, look at old bodybuilders before the invention of roids like eugen sandow. Anyone significantly bigger while being at the same bodyfat is juicing.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 22, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> These natties are fucking delusional.
> 
> To get an idea of the real natural limit, look at old bodybuilders before the invention of roids like eugen sandow. Anyone significantly bigger while being at the same bodyfat is juicing.


Yap they crack me up lol but hey let them stay in the dark


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 22, 2019)

it depends on genetics


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

jefferson said:


> <- leaner yet not getting dwarfed by bradly martin who is like 260 pounds juiced to the gills.
> 
> I would say he uses very low dose steroids year round. Possible 150mg test/wk and 300mg primo/wk or something along those lines.
> 
> Once you've juiced and witnessed the way your body transforms you can see other juicers. Those shoulders aren't natural, constantly staying that lean and full at the same time isn't either.



i respect your opinion, but i completely disagree



this is how he looked 10 years ago. if you don't believe the difference between this and how he looks now is a natty achieveable transformation in TEN years then I don't know what to tell you


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Oct 22, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> These natties are fucking delusional.
> 
> To get an idea of the real natural limit, look at old bodybuilders before the invention of roids like eugen sandow. Anyone significantly bigger while being at the same bodyfat is juicing.


you cannot compare people from back then to people now. first of all hardly anybody was bodybuilding back then so the best of the few is unlikely to be comparable to today's standards. also they did not know shit about building muscle and calories and protein and all the rest of the shit back then that we have available today so they probably could have looked a lot better


----------



## jefferson (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i respect your opinion, but i completely disagree
> 
> 
> 
> this is how he looked 10 years ago. if you don't believe the difference between this and how he looks now is a natty achieveable transformation in TEN years then I don't know what to tell you



Naturals who have lifted a few years fall for the "decade of training" fallacy.

They see the gains they made in their first few years so it seems reasonable to get a physique like that after 10 years.

Problem is as a natural you make almost no gains after the first 2 years and are maxed out completely in 4-6 years.


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 22, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> cant tell if ur trolling or not but thats some aspergers shit right there if ur not


I was being dead srs, you make the vast majority of your gains* as a natty* in the first year given you take it serious, eat right take some decent supps etc.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Naturals who have lifted a few years fall for the "decade of training" fallacy.
> 
> They see the gains they made in their first few years so it seems reasonable to get a physique like that after 10 years.
> 
> Problem is as a natural you make almost no gains after the first 2 years and are maxed out completely in 4-6 years.


yeah i dont disagree with what you said, just based on my own experiences and based on everyone i follow i refuse to believe his body is not naturally achieveable


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 22, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> you cannot compare people from back then to people now. first of all hardly anybody was bodybuilding back then so the best of the few is unlikely to be comparable to today's standards. also they did not know shit about building muscle and calories and protein and all the rest of the shit back then that we have available today so they probably could have looked a lot better


Eugen sandow ate mostly meat and eggs and he would eat a lot. Its really not that complex. You eat the calories need to grow/cut, grt rest, train hard.

Keep in mind that this physique is far better than most men ever achieve in the gym even with all of our fancy knowledge which is really just autism (muh protein timing) that nets you maybe an extra 0.6 lbs of lifetime muscle.


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i respect your opinion, but i completely disagree
> 
> 
> 
> this is how he looked 10 years ago. if you don't believe the difference between this and how he looks now is a natty achieveable transformation in TEN years then I don't know what to tell you



now I think he's on roids


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 22, 2019)

Daily reminder that in a study where there was a group who roided AND DIDNT WORK OUT vs natty workout group the roiders who did 0 working out gained a good amt more muscle than the natties who DID do strength training


----------



## invisiblecel (Oct 22, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I have trained in gym for years without gaining any muscle because of my low-T genetics... luckily I discovered SARMs


I'm legit low T and don't struggle with gains in the gym, there must be another explanation


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 22, 2019)

invisiblecel said:


> I'm legit low T and don't struggle with gains in the gym, there must be another explanation


i know the answer. he doesnt know how and what to eat or how to train


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 22, 2019)

Just lazymaxx and become skinnyfat bro


----------



## Peachy (Oct 22, 2019)

IT'S A MINDSET!!1!!1!1!!!!!


----------



## currymax (Oct 22, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Just lazymaxx and become skinnyfat bro


done


----------



## birchman (Oct 22, 2019)

Peachy said:


> IT'S A MINDSET!!1!!1!1!!!!!


bugenhagen


----------



## Lmao (Jul 2, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Daily reminder that in a study where there was a group who roided AND DIDNT WORK OUT vs natty workout group the roiders who did 0 working out gained a good amt more muscle than the natties who DID do strength training


compare their hairlines now


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 2, 2022)

currymax said:


> View attachment 143503
> 
> 
> This guy has been training with an expert for 3-4 years.
> ...


funny thing is, he 100% put him on roids/trt like himself.


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 2, 2022)

Deleted member 2486 said:


> i respect your opinion, but i completely disagree
> 
> 
> 
> this is how he looked 10 years ago. if you don't believe the difference between this and how he looks now is a natty achieveable transformation in TEN years then I don't know what to tell you



blackpill is he was already being supplied stuff and was going g4p for rich faggots who would pay for his roids

here's him in one of his young talent casting/scouting sessions for rich faggots:


----------

